# Top 3 Nationals in order of worst to least worst.



## Will Work for Free

National Field Reps
Safeguard
MCS

What is your guys'/gals' opinions


----------



## Ohnojim

*NFR is the only one of those I would work for.*

The other two are sure to burn you, sooner or later.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

They all SUCK why is this so hard for people to understand. Some are worse than others but they all play by the same rules because they work for the same people.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter

Will Work for Free said:


> National Field Reps
> Safeguard
> MCS
> 
> What is your guys'/gals' opinions


NFR is the worst? Interesting. I'd like to chat about what issues you had. Feel free to call or email me.

[email protected] or 800-639-2151 ext 2377


----------



## Craigslist Hack

ContractorRecruiter said:


> NFR is the worst? Interesting. I'd like to chat about what issues you had. Feel free to call or email me.
> 
> [email protected] or 800-639-2151 ext 2377



There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with.


----------



## Will Work for Free

Well I do not agree they are the best they may be a close 2nd. MCS has treated us well but we cover a large are for them. I agree craigslist hack they all play by the same rules but taking care of your contractors should be priority 1. I have yet to see a change back or chopped invoice but we bid the CE every time and send it along. When I got started in this business it was cutting grass. That guy is still our biggest customer today. I'm by no means a veteran but I know a little bit. Without fail the man pays me every Wednesday. If he's getting shorted he lets me know it's been give an take and it's worked. We sub from another guy too. It's bill me what you think is fair. We bill by Friday he pays that Monday simple as that. I see a change coming for these nationals in the future. Not the change Wellington enterprise talked about but close. Direct work will produce much better results take out the middle guy ya keep the contractor happy and ya don't have hacks rushing through houses. I just bid a $66.000 Rush reconvey today. Bad trying to convey with 3 code violations Red tag and a Lein on the house.


----------



## Will Work for Free

265 views and only 5 responses?


----------



## ContractorRecruiter

Craigslist Hack said:


> There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with.


Perhaps another instance of NFR being confused with NFN? Happens all the time...then I try to control the damage. lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack

ContractorRecruiter said:


> Perhaps another instance of NFR being confused with NFN? Happens all the time...then I try to control the damage. lol


Probably had QC issues and thinks it's the Nationals fault. There is now way you can be an experienced contractor in this business and not rate NFR as one of the best Nationals. If I had a problem back when we worked for them I just called Jean. Boom done taken care of. :whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Will Work for Free said:


> Well I do not agree they are the best they may be a close 2nd. MCS has treated us well but we cover a large are for them. I agree craigslist hack they all play by the same rules but taking care of your contractors should be priority 1. I have yet to see a change back or chopped invoice but we bid the CE every time and send it along. When I got started in this business it was cutting grass. That guy is still our biggest customer today. I'm by no means a veteran but I know a little bit. Without fail the man pays me every Wednesday. If he's getting shorted he lets me know it's been give an take and it's worked. We sub from another guy too. It's bill me what you think is fair. We bill by Friday he pays that Monday simple as that. I see a change coming for these nationals in the future. Not the change Wellington enterprise talked about but close. Direct work will produce much better results take out the middle guy ya keep the contractor happy and ya don't have hacks rushing through houses. I just bid a $66.000 Rush reconvey today. Bad trying to convey with 3 code violations Red tag and a Lein on the house.


So you are subbing from the sub of a sub and you want to tell us which companies are best to work for? Also if MCS is so great why would you have to use a CE at all? Are you not capable of coming up with your own pricing? Meaning shouldn't you be in charge of what you bill the client? A CE is nothing more than price fixing. It's against the law.


----------



## Will Work for Free

You can talk the talk but we all know that's all it is. In life you are presented with challenges whether to speak or not to speak. About every time I've seen you do it you put your foot in your mouth. Plenty capable of my own pricing. Plenty of experience here just cuz people have a difference of opinion doesn't make it everyone's and last time I checked everyone was entitled to there's but you go above and beyond that. You open that hole of yours and allow aid to escape it. You utter insults to people. QC issues huh? You sir are a joke sitting around on this cloud like everyone here that posts needs to swing from your nuts. Do man kind a favor today and play in traffic.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Will Work for Free said:


> You can talk the talk but we all know that's all it is. In life you are presented with challenges whether to speak or not to speak. About every time I've seen you do it you put your foot in your mouth. Plenty capable of my own pricing. Plenty of experience here just cuz people have a difference of opinion doesn't make it everyone's and last time I checked everyone was entitled to there's but you go above and beyond that. You open that hole of yours and allow aid to escape it. You utter insults to people. QC issues huh? You sir are a joke sitting around on this cloud like everyone here that posts needs to swing from your nuts. Do man kind a favor today and play in traffic.


Wow great response. Go back and re read. No one said you CAN"T come up with your own pricing. I'm saying quite the contrary. You SHOULD only come up with your own pricing. There are no GOOD companies requiring you to use THEIR pricing. That's the very definition of a bad company. 

Your inexperience and lack of understanding bleed through in every post. Any veteran that read that you rank MCS as the #1 company to work for most likely fell out of their chair :vs_laugh: When you have been working for MCS DIRECT not through a sub of a sub for 10 years get back to me,

By the way 90% of our business is direct we do favors for a few nationals and even occasionally a regional. We don't use a cost estimator though. We send them OUR price and they either pay it or they don't. When we started we did $40.00 wints like alot of folks on here. We went through the same growing pains as everyone else. Today we have clients that pay $300.00 for wints. The new challenge is finding volume at the right price. Plenty of companies have volume at the wrong price.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

Will Work for Free said:


> National Field Reps
> Safeguard
> MCS
> 
> What is your guys'/gals' opinions



Wow!!! From this point on I can never take your post serious! MCS and SG over NFR!!!! What are you smoking??? You then say you sub of a sub and then it is a give and take..... 

Ahhh it makes sense now, you fit right in under the MCS and SG scheme, you sub off a sub, you don't mind a give and take situation with payments.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MKM Landscaping said:


> Wow!!! From this point on I can never take your post serious! MCS and SG over NFR!!!! What are you smoking??? You then say you sub of a sub and then it is a give and take.....
> 
> Ahhh it makes sense now, you fit right in under the MCS and SG scheme, you sub off a sub, you don't mind a give and take situation with payments.


Exactly! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Will Work for Free

Bet you I can say this much is true. In the time we have worked with MCS not once was I given an excuse that I could not be paid. I never heard MCS blaming the bank or not paying something that photos supported. MCS didn't take interest free loans from me to support their own employee’s wages. MCS pays on time everytime. If anyone experienced anything different it was "*probably qc issues*" I never seen MCS contract labor and not pay it or bring another party into the contract after it was signed. Any snags with MCS have been short lived and we have now subbed from them a few years now. I get accused of smoking dope for the stuff I post but I guess I just read posts from hypocrites about ripping off labor, getting paid for your work, running your own business, you know that stuff you were blowing out your mouth posts down. *"If there recruiting there is a reason"* LOL you guys are something else but definitely given us something to laugh about. "

"They all SUCK why is this so hard for people to understand. Some are worse than others but they all play by the same rules because they work for the same people. " There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with. " WTF?

So you are subbing from the sub of a sub and you want to tell us which companies are best to work for? *Also if MCS is so great why would you have to use a CE at all*? (Mr. Ryan can you answer this?) Are you not capable of coming up with your own pricing? *Meaning shouldn't you be in charge of what you bill the client? A CE is nothing more than price fixing. It's against the law. (See Mr. Ryan’s reply) *
Wow great response. Go back and re read. No one said you CAN"T come up with your own pricing. I'm saying quite the contrary. You SHOULD only come up with your own pricing. *There are no GOOD companies requiring you to use THEIR pricing. That's the very definition of a bad company.* (Wait a minute here didn’t you tell us that NFR was a good company?) Have you seen “their” price lists? 

Your inexperience and lack of understanding bleed through in every post. Any veteran that read that you rank MCS as the #1 company to work for most likely fell out of their chair When you have been working for MCS DIRECT not through a sub of a sub for 10 years get back to me, *(We will we are the not the seasoned vet you are and we now know from the bashings that inexperience is not allowed on Preservation Talk, and we have only been doing MCS direct for a little over 3 years so wait another 7)*

By the way 90% of our business is direct we do favors for a few nationals and even occasionally a regional. We don't use a cost estimator though. We send them OUR price and they either pay it or they don't. *When we started we did $40.00 wints like alot of folks on here. We went through the same growing pains as everyone else.* Today we have clients that pay $300.00 for wints. The new challenge is finding volume at the right price. Plenty of companies have volume at the wrong price. *(I am trying to understand, it would not be ok for me to be a sub of a sub for a $40 winterization and go through growing pains but it was acceptable for you as you built your business?)*
Wow!!! From this point on I can never take your post serious! MCS and SG over NFR!!!! What are you smoking??? You then say you sub of a sub and then it is a give and take.....


Ahhh it makes sense now, you fit right in under the MCS and SG scheme, you sub off a sub, you don't mind a give and take situation with payments.
Give and take did not refer to payments, that Senior Member on here has always treated us very well. In Barney terms…we take the good with the bad. Hope that is clear now.
We have made money with Safeguard. Our dad that gave birth to us in our 10th generation of subbing off the subs sub that subbed from work that needed subbed from the subs sub that subbed the work made money with Safeguard. I mean who cannot paint 4 walls of mold in an hour for $100? It is not a $300 winterization. 
Hopefully I have clarified why we are a 10th generation subcontractor. Hopefully, I have clarified we asked for an opinion. Because our opinion differed that was not okay. You state that working for someone else’s price is a definition of a bad company. We do not necessarily agree with that portion however it should be paid when it is agreed to. We are in no means seasoned and learn each and everyday which is part of the reason we signed up with Preservation Talk. We felt it may be an opportunity to learn off of “seasoned vets.” I see administrators thanking posts about bad companies but then supporting posts about a company being a good company. How does this educate us fish? Just maybe them seasoned vets don’t know the new face of some of these companies. The new business models. A few months back I seen there was talk of chargebacks because it was slow and you can believe they will be getting theirs back now. Maybe just maybe things are different when you signed on with these companies. I now know this site is not what it was intended for. It is a way for companies to sit back and watch exactly what everyone says about them. You do not even need an account to read this stuff and it comes up fairly easy. I used to read some of this stuff thinking I was learning something here. Haha
Hasta luego


----------



## RichR

Will Work for Free said:


> Bet you I can say this much is true. In the time we have worked with MCS not once was I given an excuse that I could not be paid. I never heard MCS blaming the bank or not paying something that photos supported. MCS didn't take interest free loans from me to support their own employee’s wages. MCS pays on time everytime. If anyone experienced anything different it was "*probably qc issues*" I never seen MCS contract labor and not pay it or bring another party into the contract after it was signed. Any snags with MCS have been short lived and we have now subbed from them a few years now. I get accused of smoking dope for the stuff I post but I guess I just read posts from hypocrites about ripping off labor, getting paid for your work, running your own business, you know that stuff you were blowing out your mouth posts down. *"If there recruiting there is a reason"* LOL you guys are something else but definitely given us something to laugh about. "
> 
> "They all SUCK why is this so hard for people to understand. Some are worse than others but they all play by the same rules because they work for the same people. " There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with. " WTF?
> 
> So you are subbing from the sub of a sub and you want to tell us which companies are best to work for? *Also if MCS is so great why would you have to use a CE at all*? (Mr. Ryan can you answer this?) Are you not capable of coming up with your own pricing? *Meaning shouldn't you be in charge of what you bill the client? A CE is nothing more than price fixing. It's against the law. (See Mr. Ryan’s reply) *
> Wow great response. Go back and re read. No one said you CAN"T come up with your own pricing. I'm saying quite the contrary. You SHOULD only come up with your own pricing. *There are no GOOD companies requiring you to use THEIR pricing. That's the very definition of a bad company.* (Wait a minute here didn’t you tell us that NFR was a good company?) Have you seen “their” price lists?
> 
> Your inexperience and lack of understanding bleed through in every post. Any veteran that read that you rank MCS as the #1 company to work for most likely fell out of their chair When you have been working for MCS DIRECT not through a sub of a sub for 10 years get back to me, *(We will we are the not the seasoned vet you are and we now know from the bashings that inexperience is not allowed on Preservation Talk, and we have only been doing MCS direct for a little over 3 years so wait another 7)*
> 
> By the way 90% of our business is direct we do favors for a few nationals and even occasionally a regional. We don't use a cost estimator though. We send them OUR price and they either pay it or they don't. *When we started we did $40.00 wints like alot of folks on here. We went through the same growing pains as everyone else.* Today we have clients that pay $300.00 for wints. The new challenge is finding volume at the right price. Plenty of companies have volume at the wrong price. *(I am trying to understand, it would not be ok for me to be a sub of a sub for a $40 winterization and go through growing pains but it was acceptable for you as you built your business?)*
> Wow!!! From this point on I can never take your post serious! MCS and SG over NFR!!!! What are you smoking??? You then say you sub of a sub and then it is a give and take.....
> 
> 
> Ahhh it makes sense now, you fit right in under the MCS and SG scheme, you sub off a sub, you don't mind a give and take situation with payments.
> Give and take did not refer to payments, that Senior Member on here has always treated us very well. In Barney terms…we take the good with the bad. Hope that is clear now.
> We have made money with Safeguard. Our dad that gave birth to us in our 10th generation of subbing off the subs sub that subbed from work that needed subbed from the subs sub that subbed the work made money with Safeguard. I mean who cannot paint 4 walls of mold in an hour for $100? It is not a $300 winterization.
> Hopefully I have clarified why we are a 10th generation subcontractor. Hopefully, I have clarified we asked for an opinion. Because our opinion differed that was not okay. You state that working for someone else’s price is a definition of a bad company. We do not necessarily agree with that portion however it should be paid when it is agreed to. We are in no means seasoned and learn each and everyday which is part of the reason we signed up with Preservation Talk. We felt it may be an opportunity to learn off of “seasoned vets.” I see administrators thanking posts about bad companies but then supporting posts about a company being a good company. How does this educate us fish? Just maybe them seasoned vets don’t know the new face of some of these companies. The new business models. A few months back I seen there was talk of chargebacks because it was slow and you can believe they will be getting theirs back now. Maybe just maybe things are different when you signed on with these companies. I now know this site is not what it was intended for. It is a way for companies to sit back and watch exactly what everyone says about them. You do not even need an account to read this stuff and it comes up fairly easy. I used to read some of this stuff thinking I was learning something here. Haha
> Hasta luego


What in the hell was your point of all this? I got a headache trying to figure it all out. Clearly you must be a troll looking to stir the **** pot cause you just can't be taken seriously with what you are saying.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Will Work for Free said:


> Bet you I can say this much is true. In the time we have worked with MCS not once was I given an excuse that I could not be paid. I never heard MCS blaming the bank or not paying something that photos supported. MCS didn't take interest free loans from me to support their own employee’s wages. MCS pays on time everytime. If anyone experienced anything different it was "*probably qc issues*" I never seen MCS contract labor and not pay it or bring another party into the contract after it was signed. Any snags with MCS have been short lived and we have now subbed from them a few years now. I get accused of smoking dope for the stuff I post but I guess I just read posts from hypocrites about ripping off labor, getting paid for your work, running your own business, you know that stuff you were blowing out your mouth posts down. *"If there recruiting there is a reason"* LOL you guys are something else but definitely given us something to laugh about. "
> 
> "They all SUCK why is this so hard for people to understand. Some are worse than others but they all play by the same rules because they work for the same people. " There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with. " WTF?
> 
> So you are subbing from the sub of a sub and you want to tell us which companies are best to work for? *Also if MCS is so great why would you have to use a CE at all*? (Mr. Ryan can you answer this?) Are you not capable of coming up with your own pricing? *Meaning shouldn't you be in charge of what you bill the client? A CE is nothing more than price fixing. It's against the law. (See Mr. Ryan’s reply) *
> Wow great response. Go back and re read. No one said you CAN"T come up with your own pricing. I'm saying quite the contrary. You SHOULD only come up with your own pricing. *There are no GOOD companies requiring you to use THEIR pricing. That's the very definition of a bad company.* (Wait a minute here didn’t you tell us that NFR was a good company?) Have you seen “their” price lists?
> 
> Your inexperience and lack of understanding bleed through in every post. Any veteran that read that you rank MCS as the #1 company to work for most likely fell out of their chair When you have been working for MCS DIRECT not through a sub of a sub for 10 years get back to me, *(We will we are the not the seasoned vet you are and we now know from the bashings that inexperience is not allowed on Preservation Talk, and we have only been doing MCS direct for a little over 3 years so wait another 7)*
> 
> By the way 90% of our business is direct we do favors for a few nationals and even occasionally a regional. We don't use a cost estimator though. We send them OUR price and they either pay it or they don't. *When we started we did $40.00 wints like alot of folks on here. We went through the same growing pains as everyone else.* Today we have clients that pay $300.00 for wints. The new challenge is finding volume at the right price. Plenty of companies have volume at the wrong price. *(I am trying to understand, it would not be ok for me to be a sub of a sub for a $40 winterization and go through growing pains but it was acceptable for you as you built your business?)*
> Wow!!! From this point on I can never take your post serious! MCS and SG over NFR!!!! What are you smoking??? You then say you sub of a sub and then it is a give and take.....
> 
> 
> Ahhh it makes sense now, you fit right in under the MCS and SG scheme, you sub off a sub, you don't mind a give and take situation with payments.
> Give and take did not refer to payments, that Senior Member on here has always treated us very well. In Barney terms…we take the good with the bad. Hope that is clear now.
> We have made money with Safeguard. Our dad that gave birth to us in our 10th generation of subbing off the subs sub that subbed from work that needed subbed from the subs sub that subbed the work made money with Safeguard. I mean who cannot paint 4 walls of mold in an hour for $100? It is not a $300 winterization.
> Hopefully I have clarified why we are a 10th generation subcontractor. Hopefully, I have clarified we asked for an opinion. Because our opinion differed that was not okay. You state that working for someone else’s price is a definition of a bad company. We do not necessarily agree with that portion however it should be paid when it is agreed to. We are in no means seasoned and learn each and everyday which is part of the reason we signed up with Preservation Talk. We felt it may be an opportunity to learn off of “seasoned vets.” I see administrators thanking posts about bad companies but then supporting posts about a company being a good company. How does this educate us fish? Just maybe them seasoned vets don’t know the new face of some of these companies. The new business models. A few months back I seen there was talk of chargebacks because it was slow and you can believe they will be getting theirs back now. Maybe just maybe things are different when you signed on with these companies. I now know this site is not what it was intended for. It is a way for companies to sit back and watch exactly what everyone says about them. You do not even need an account to read this stuff and it comes up fairly easy. I used to read some of this stuff thinking I was learning something here. Haha
> Hasta luego


Jibberish! I honestly can't read this. Did you vote for Hillary?


----------



## GTX63

lain:Eh....I think somewhere in that he mentioned maybe these regionals have changed business models. Um, no they haven't. Not for almost 2 decades. Why change what works? Why change what they can get away with? They just change their names.


----------



## PropPresPro

Will Work for Free said:


> . . .Our dad that gave birth to us in our 10th generation of subbing off the subs sub that subbed from work that needed subbed from the subs sub that subbed the work made money with Safeguard. . .


Genius! 
Well put! 
Permission to add to my sig line?


----------



## Angella3000

*NFR should NOT be included in this list..*

I have been with NFR for over 10 years now..I dont get alot of work from them anymore, it is usually going to the companies who are bigger than us smaller companies..BUT I HAVE GOT TO SAY I have worked for NFN, ALMOST Safeguard, FIVE BROTHERS, GOOD CHOICE PRESERVATION and ALL OF THESE COMPANIES I ended up with their lawyers sending me final payments we were owed. 
NFR HAS NEVER had an issue from them, I had a couple backcharges due to carelessness on my part, BUT NEVER them just backcharging so they can keep more funds..The staff is very professional, And yes I have had my run-ins with them on issues over 10 years time, BUT WE ALWAYS worked it out and we are still together..The volume would be nice to have for someone who has stuck it out thru thick and thin as a LOYAL VENDOR even showing them when other vendors are doing wrong, ACTUAL STORY OVER * YEARS AGO WHERE I WAS BLAMED FOR SOMETHING and within a week was ABLE TO PROVE TO THEM THE OTHER VENDOR WAS MISLEADING THEM..So yes we have had our ups and downs-BUT DOESNT ANY RELATIONSHIP???
BUT TO list them as a top listed bad national is WAY UNFAIR...I have never had a problem getting paid from them and dont ever forsee that happening..Like I said I just wish we had volume to the vendors who are loyal and NOT other vendors who are NEWBIES or only with them for a couple of years getting all the work loads...That would be my only problem for them is WHERE IS THE WORK FOR LOYAL VENDORS...I know a couple companies locally who are getting big volumes of work and here I sit being the good kid in class NEVER ASKING FOR RAISE, just asking for volume to support a small business...


----------



## Ohnojim

*It all comes down to their philosophy. Burning*

the contractor is an integral aspect of all of these other companies, it is a mechanism used to improve profitability. NFR does not use that model, the other two do. 

Will they send you back for a missed photo of a posting or a sump pump,etc? Yes they will. They are good at their jobs, well trained and thorough.

As Mr. Hack said, it is likely a QC issue. People who work farther down the food chain can get away with a missed photo here and there because the regional has an office staff that will just manipulate a photo, and outright fake one if needed. These contractors go direct with a national and don't realize how poor their QC was when a regional was filling in the balks for them, in the past.


----------



## Ohnojim

*That is my only issue with NFR*

and I don't blame them for wanting one stop shopping with some paper contractor. The point I think they miss sometimes is, they are paying the right price for a service, and they are getting a service from a guy getting paid a third of what it is worth or less. 

Since a big new kid paper contractor started in my area, paying peanuts to hacks, my volume dropped of the map, and the work I see being done is so far below standard, I am declining the work they do send me, because I don't want any confusion over damages and QC or liability. I have already seen crappy wints,fake drylock jobs,faked mold work,etc. 

Eventually as always, these paper contractors die off, and NFR will be left to pay for the damages. It ain't coming out of my end. I will take a break for a while and let the nonsense work itself through the system.


----------



## safeguard dropout

WILL WORK FOR FREE---go ahead and sing the praises to Safeguard and MCS.

There were many, but a couple highlights from each company.

MCS...Did a snow removal on a fire damaged house. It was burnt to a crisp, outside walls barely standing and the siding obviously melted off. I was back charged double my agreed rate because there was no photo of the house numbers. They said there was no proof I was at the correct location...even though they require GPS location photos. This is who they are and they will burn you too.

Scewguard...I was backcharged $400 for not cutting a side lot on a house that didn't belong to the foreclosed property. Showed them photo proof from the county office and they said it "looks terrible back charge stands" I only got screwed for a few hundred bucks. I have a feeling you're going to get it for a lot more. 

Neither of these could POSSIBLY be QC issues. These companies think they have a right to ALL money and whatever they gift you is a privilege. 
Hey, I made money off Safegaurd too. When I was a kid I pushed my mower 2 miles to cut a yard for $4. I made money then also...right?


----------



## G 3

safeguard dropout said:


> When I was a kid I pushed my mower 2 miles to cut a yard for $4. I made money then also...right?


Did you have to push it up hill both ways?


----------



## SANTYY30

Craigslist Hack said:


> There is NO way NFR is worse than MCS. The girls at NFR are good at their jobs and easy to get along with.


agreed costumer service at NFR is great compare to the rest of the nationals. We been having issues with some of the teams overlooking at photos and then properties coming back to us months later for not bidding on something. it used to be within a couple of days the order was rejected and the issue was taking care of. Now after months to take care at your own cost of something.For us is negligence from processors. Why are we paying the cost for the overseeing of the processors.

NFR rocks besides all the small issues there are. My favorite from all so far.


----------



## safeguard dropout

G 3 said:


> Did you have to push it up hill both ways?


Yes, and there were Indians attacking from all sides.


----------



## sunic

*hey guys just joined this site*

i have question with safeguard i just joined them directly did there prices go down they are really low i just cant see sending anyone to do there work with those prices and then 30% cut off already little prices any help here guys thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack

sunic said:


> i have question with safeguard i just joined them directly did there prices go down they are really low i just cant see sending anyone to do there work with those prices and then 30% cut off already little prices any help here guys thanks


You may as well make up a few cardboard signs and send them to various interstate off ramps.


----------



## sunic

Craigslist Hack said:


> You may as well make up a few cardboard signs and send them to various interstate off ramps.


lol funny


----------



## GTX63

sunic said:


> lol funny


If aren't familiar with safeguard and their practices do a quick search.


----------



## sunic

GTX63 said:


> If aren't familiar with safeguard and their practices do a quick search.


i have done a lot reo never had a problem but worked for third party just got on with them but with property preservation and prices are so low thinking of dropping them as soon as i can find better company


----------



## Craigslist Hack

sunic said:


> i have done a lot reo never had a problem but worked for third party just got on with them but with property preservation and prices are so low thinking of dropping them as soon as i can find better company


Nothing profitable has the words Safeguard or Fannie Mae associated with it.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Craigslist Hack said:


> Nothing profitable has the words Safeguard or Fannie Mae associated with it.


HEY! I'd like to think I am profitable.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## charge back

safeguard dropout said:


> HEY! I'd like to think I am profitable.:vs_bananasplit:



or are you just making it up in volume? :whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

safeguard dropout said:


> HEY! I'd like to think I am profitable.:vs_bananasplit:


You probably are at this point. How did you learn that lesson?:vs_mad:

I ran into a Safeguard guy at a property about a month back. He was telling me how busy he was and how they were sending him 3-4 hours away because they couldn't find good contractors. I just listened and smiled. When he told me how much money he was making I couldn't bite my tongue. I told him I made a big score playing black jack in Vegas once (true Story) and I've given it back 10 times over.

I gave him my card and I hope he calls in a year when his truck has 70,000 more miles on it, the spindles are worn out on his mowers, his vacuums are filled with pet hair, and he's paying half of every check to MFS supply just to keep working.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Craigslist Hack said:


> You probably are at this point. How did you learn that lesson?:vs_mad:


Well, here's how it went....
My gut told me no, but the numbers said yes. Lesson 1, trust your gut.
Safeguard had no contractors in my area and needed a lot of grass cuts. I negotiated $55 per cut, was given 2 zones and told that these zones were mine and no one else unless I didn't perform. I signed the pricing agreement and went to work. Pretty good gig for while, netting 8-10K month. Then I started noticing houses that I knew were Safeguard, but I wasn't getting the work. I suspected they found someone cheaper. Sure enough, couple week later I get an email saying "sign this $30 per cut pricing agreement or we're going to reassign all your properties." I refused and they reassigned everything.

But they were not done there. They did a microscope audit of all my photos I had ever turned in. Blurry tape measure photo, no backyard mower photo in the yard, shrubs should have been trimmed, damaged fence not reported......whatever bull crap they could possibly pull out there backside they did, and when they were done they hosed me for about 6k in back charges for grass cuts, some of which had been paid in full 9 months previous. But, with the 30 day pay, they had a nice slush fund, from which they could ease the pain of having to pay a fair price for a period of time.
The name Magaly Mandoza still sends chills up my spine.

So, to answer your original question "how did I learn?"

The hard way.


----------



## disgusted

i have question with safeguard i just joined them directly did there prices go down they are really low i just cant see sending anyone to do there work with those prices and then 30% cut off already little prices any help here guys thanks[/QUOTE]

YIKES, screwguard now has a 30% bribe, (discount) ? Run, Run very fast before bankruptcy ! Quit these thieves over a decade ago when the bribe was I think, 15% ?


----------



## USConsulting

ContractorRecruiter said:


> NFR is the worst? Interesting. I'd like to chat about what issues you had. Feel free to call or email me.
> 
> [email protected] or 800-639-2151 ext 2377



From what I know, NFR is THE best to work for. I don't work for them but would like to "Kipp".


----------



## USConsulting

Craigslist Hack said:


> Nothing profitable has the words Safeguard or Fannie Mae associated with it.


Roger That Hack !!


----------



## USConsulting

Craigslist Hack said:


> So you are subbing from the sub of a sub and you want to tell us which companies are best to work for? Also if MCS is so great why would you have to use a CE at all? Are you not capable of coming up with your own pricing? Meaning shouldn't you be in charge of what you bill the client? A CE is nothing more than price fixing. It's against the law.



Hack raises a great point !!! How can you even rate the nationals if you don't work and deal with them directly, that is just ridiculous.....


----------



## ContractorRecruiter

USConsulting said:


> From what I know, NFR is THE best to work for. I don't work for them but would like to "Kipp".


Where do you cover?


----------



## USConsulting

ContractorRecruiter said:


> Where do you cover?


Hi Kipp, We exchanged emails a couple of months ago and I sent you photos of one of your vendors bad wint (which was extremely nice of me to do BTW, lol) if that rings a bell. I don't want to breach the confidentiality of my screen name but it is a northeastern state. You said you had proper coverage when we spoke but I am sure you can cram me in somewhere for a test of my skills and especially after me helping you on that bad wint issue lol. I am a veteran and I would be a huge asset to NFR. If you don't recall then I will email you as we did last time. Thanks


----------



## ContractorRecruiter

USConsulting said:


> Hi Kipp, We exchanged emails a couple of months ago and I sent you photos of one of your vendors bad wint (which was extremely nice of me to do BTW, lol) if that rings a bell. I don't want to breach the confidentiality of my screen name but it is a northeastern state. You said you had proper coverage when we spoke but I am sure you can cram me in somewhere for a test of my skills and especially after me helping you on that bad wint issue lol. I am a veteran and I would be a huge asset to NFR. If you don't recall then I will email you as we did last time. Thanks


Please do shoot me another email...I vaguely recall that and think that I remember..but just to be sure. I do talk to a lot of folks. lol


----------



## NorthwestWA

*High 5 Thank you*



Will Work for Free said:


> You can talk the talk but we all know that's all it is. In life you are presented with challenges whether to speak or not to speak. About every time I've seen you do it you put your foot in your mouth. Plenty capable of my own pricing. Plenty of experience here just cuz people have a difference of opinion doesn't make it everyone's and last time I checked everyone was entitled to there's but you go above and beyond that. You open that hole of yours and allow aid to escape it. You utter insults to people. QC issues huh? You sir are a joke sitting around on this cloud like everyone here that posts needs to swing from your nuts. Do man kind a favor today and play in traffic.



Like you I do my thing . Sometimes I give it by CE sometimes I don't. But it has reached a certain level of Ridiculousness with this guy. Every time I jump on here he is trying to stoke the fire.


----------



## MAXTCEE

*working with safeguard*

I have been working with safeguard for the last 7 years and loosing hope with them. I'm hoping to find new companies to do inspections for. We currently do occupancy inspections for 7 states on the eastern seaboard and are very thorough in our work. I'm still trying to soak up all the great information on this forum.


----------



## aarmar12

I would say Safeguard is the worst, and MCS being a close second as they started charging us back 6 mo after we did the work and turned in the photos and was paid all the way up to 2 years following the completion of the work. There was no way to fight the chargebacks as the work had been done way to long before any of the charge backs and we were not allowed to submit additional evidence of the work that was done. They said it was too late to submit additional photos but yet it was not too late to charge us back.


----------



## pres88

MAXTCEE said:


> I have been working with safeguard for the last 7 years and loosing hope with them. I'm hoping to find new companies to do inspections for. We currently do occupancy inspections for 7 states on the eastern seaboard and are very thorough in our work. I'm still trying to soak up all the great information on this forum.


It is getting tougher to be sure. Planning to be the last man standing was our plan 3 years ago with them. Still waiting for that all to pan out.


----------



## safeguard dropout

pres88 said:


> It is getting tougher to be sure. Planning to be the last man standing was our plan 3 years ago with them. Still waiting for that all to pan out.


Problem is they've got 208 people just like you, lined up right behind you. 3 years later and you still don't get it? I'm starting to understand why CLH is the way he is. Why do people bend over for Lucifer??!!


----------



## Chris Berberich

safeguard dropout said:


> Problem is they've got 208 people just like you, lined up right behind you. 3 years later and you still don't get it? I'm starting to understand why CLH is the way he is. Why do people bend over for Lucifer??!!


It's probably because, who wants the be the only one refusing to work for these terrible companies? If it in fact is, or they believe it's the only work they can get, they don't feel they have a choice. Unless you can get the entire industry to band together, it's going to be hard to get people to not work.


----------

